# non la voglio/non ne voglio



## keramus

Ciao a tutti 

Sto leggendo un libro di grammatica italiana.


 

C'è scritto:
A: Prendiamo anche la birra?
B: Prendila tu,io non *ne *voglio.
Perche l'autore non ha scritto : Non la voglio? 
Qual è la differenza tra "non ne voglio" e "non la voglio" ?

Vi ringrazio.


----------



## dragonseven

keramus said:


> B: Prendila tu,io non *ne *voglio.
> Perche l'autore non ha scritto : Non la voglio?
> Qual è la differenza tra "non ne voglio" e "non la voglio" ?


Ciao Keramus,
valgono entrambe.
La differenza è questa:

1) _non *ne* voglio_  non voglio *nessuna parte di birra*; non voglio *niente di ciò*; non voglio *niente di quella cosa*;
2) _non *la* voglio_  non voglio *la birra*; non voglio *ciò*; non voglio *quella cosa*.


----------



## bearded

Ottima la spiegazione di dragonseven.  Qualche discussione analoga c'è già stata nel forum, ad esempio questa: ne vs le.


----------



## sarpantra

keramus said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Sto leggendo un libro di grammatica italiana.
> 
> View attachment 22948
> 
> C'è scritto:
> A: Prendiamo anche la birra?
> B: Prendila tu,io non *ne *voglio.
> Perche l'autore non ha scritto : Non la voglio?
> Qual è la differenza tra "non ne voglio" e "non la voglio" ?
> 
> Vi ringrazio.


potrebbe esserci anche un'altra spiegazione. 
"la" rappresenta 2 usi in italiano: l'articolo semplice e l'articolo partitivo.
L'uso partitivo dell'articolo semplice è una forma molto comune per sostituire i veri articoli partitivi "della", "del", "dell' " quando si sta parlando di entità non contabili (acqua, vino, birra, pasta, riso, ecc. ).
Questo, a mio parere spiegherebbe la domanda con "la" e la risposta con "ne" (ovviamente  ne partitivo).


----------



## bearded

sarpantra said:


> L'uso partitivo dell'articolo semplice


Mi permetto di osservare che - nella frase ''non la voglio'' - la particella 'la' non è un ''articolo semplice'', come hai scritto, bensì un pronome.
Il fatto che come forma sia identico all'articolo determinativo (in questo caso femminile) non cambia la sua funzione pronominale. Vedi esempi di questo tipo di pronomi nel seguente link:
Impariamo Insieme


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Bearded!
Sí, certo, ma Sarpantra intendeva un'altra cosa, ossia che


sarpantra said:


> L'uso partitivo dell'articolo semplice è una forma molto comune per sostituire i veri articoli partitivi "della", "del", "dell' " quando si sta parlando di entità non contabili (acqua, vino, birra, pasta, riso, ecc. ).
> Questo, a mio parere spiegherebbe la domanda con "la" e la risposta con "ne" (ovviamente  ne partitivo).


Ovvero, nella domanda "Prendiamo anche *la* birra?", "la" è un partitivo che sostituisce quello vero «della»:
«Prendiamo anche *della* birra?».
Inutile che io dica il perché non sono d'accordo.
Per evitare di confondere gli studenti, ci tengo a precisare che nella domanda il "la" non è né un pronome né un partitivo, bensí un articolo determinativo.


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Dragon
puoi aver ragione: forse ho frainteso io. Il fatto è che la sua frase ''  'la' rappresenta due usi in italiano'' mi pareva riguardare tutti i tipi di ''la''.


----------



## dragonseven

Ma, piú specificatamente, alla fine Sarpantra scrive:


sarpantra said:


> *Questo*, a mio parere *spiegherebbe la domanda con "la"*...


 Quindi, si riferisce al "la" di "la birra?"; correggimi se sbaglio, ma penso proprio che non possano esserci dubbi su questo.


----------



## bearded

Non mi pare che tu sbagli, Dragon. Sarpantra potrà spiegare meglio le sue frasi. Comunque sono d'accordo che nella domanda 'prendiamo la birra?' ci vuole per lo meno un certo sforzo - che io non riesco in nessun modo a fare - per intendere l'articolo 'la' come partitivo.


----------



## sarpantra

bearded said:


> Mi permetto di osservare che - nella frase ''non la voglio'' - la particella 'la' non è un ''articolo semplice'', come hai scritto, bensì un pronome.
> Il fatto che come forma sia identico all'articolo determinativo (in questo caso femminile) non cambia la sua funzione pronominale. Vedi esempi di questo tipo di pronomi nel seguente link:
> Impariamo Insieme


Sono stato impreciso. Il mio "la" si riferiva a questa frase "Prendiamo anche la birra?".
Comunque grazie per la segnalazione

Non penso sia molto utile questa discussione, ma volevo concludere con una cosa. Il mio intervento non era strettamente grammaticale, ma di uso della lingua. Nella lingua quotidiana (spesso poco corretta grammaticalmente) ho notato questo uso della lingua, cioè "la + nome non-contabile" con lo stesso significato di "della + nome non contabile". Se è un uso solo mio mi scuso con i puristi della lingua. Di certo non la considero una regola di grammatica né tantomeno un suggerimento per i non-madrelingua. Diciamo che resta una mia interpretazione personale


----------



## bearded

Potresti fornire qualche altro esempio di quest'uso colloquiale 'partitivo'? Così magari quello che intendi ci risulterà più chiaro che con la sola birra.. Grazie.


----------



## dragonseven

È sempre utile discutere dei vari punti di vista, hai fatto bene a precisare.
Tuttavia, anche nel parlato, nella lingua quotidiana, dicendo "la birra" non equivale a dire "della birra", non è equivalente a "la +_nome non contabile_" ché "la birra" si può pure contare: «[Prendiamo] Una birra?»/«[Prendiamo] Due birre?».


----------



## sarpantra

dragonseven said:


> È sempre utile discutere dei vari punti di vista, hai fatto bene a precisare.
> Tuttavia, anche nel parlato, nella lingua quotidiana, dicendo "la birra" non equivale a dire "della birra", non è equivalente a "la +_nome non contabile_" ché "la birra" si può pure contare: «[Prendiamo] Una birra?»/«[Prendiamo] Due birre?».


Hai perfettamente ragione Dragon, ci sono cose che sono qualche volta contabili e qualche volta non contabili.

Ora, lasciamo per un attimo da parte il linguaggio tecnico grammaticale così forse non ci ingarbugliamo in schemi e definizioni.
Siamo a casa a tavola e tu Dragon sei mio fratello. Io bevo un caffè e poi ti chiedo un po' d'acqua.
Nella vita reale io uso queste 2 frasi:
<<Scusa, mi dai un bicchiere d'acqua>>
<<Scusa, mi dai l'acqua>>

Mai e poi mai mi sognerei di dire a mio fratello
<<Scusa, mi dai dell'acqua>>.

Se invece io fossi a una cena di gala con il presidente della repubblica e mi rivolgessi a un cameriere direi così:
<<Scusi, Signor Corazziere mi porge dell'acqua per cortesia>>.


----------



## dragonseven

sarpantra said:


> Io bevo un caffè e poi ti chiedo un po' d'acqua. [...]
> «Scusa, mi dai l'acqua»


Certo, ma sottintenderesti la bottiglia, o la brocca, o la canna ecc. dell'acqua, non "un po' di".


> Mai e poi mai mi sognerei di dire a mio fratello
> «Scusa, mi dai dell'acqua».


E perché no, scusa?


----------



## bearded

Concordo con Dragon al 100%.
E' chiaro che tu puoi dire a qualcuno 'dammi l'acqua' intendendo 'dammi un po' d'acqua', ma questo è solo un processo che avviene nella tua mente.  E' l'espressione usata in italiano che non è 'partitiva', in quanto l'espressione partitiva già esiste e la si può scegliere. Non è questione di purismo o meno: qui l'articolo 'la' non sostituisce 'della'.
( Non per polemizzare, sarpantra, ma adesso tu vuoi lasciar da parte la grammatica: però sei stato tu per primo a parlare di articoli, di partitivo... e questi sono termini grammaticali).


----------



## sarpantra

dragonseven said:


> Certo, ma sottintenderesti la bottiglia, o la brocca, o la canna ecc. dell'acqua, non "un po' di".
> 
> E perché no, scusa?


Certo sottointenderei la brocca ma anche l'acqua come elemento dentro la brocca.

Comunque la lingua non è mai immutabile e certe "cose" cadono in disuso o hanno "frequenze d'uso basse" che perdurano nel tempo pur senza scomparire mai.

In tutta onestà ti confesso di non avere mai usato in vita mia i partitivi singolari eccetto all'età di 8 o 10 anni quando andavo alle scuole elementari.
Questo non significa che ne ignori la correttezza o l'esistenza.

Mi ritengo un parlante che rispecchia il campione medio di un madrelingua italiano, non a livello di correttezza ma a livello di abitudini linguistiche.

Questa tendenza è confermata anche da Treccani e da tutti i siti che ho visitato qui in rete (minori per cui non li cito).

Puoi leggere, se vuoi questa interessante spiegazione specialmente i punti 15, 16, 17
massa, nomi di in "Enciclopedia dell'Italiano"

Quanto alla frequenza d'uso puoi leggere qui alla riga 4:
PARTITIVO, ARTICOLO in "La grammatica italiana"

Molti siti famosi e non riportano come molto comune l'omissione del partitivo singolare (Vuoi caffè? ).
Anch'io ho riscontrato questo uso anche se personalmente mi suona malissimo, ma è un gusto puramente personale.

L'unica cosa di cui non ho trovato prova in Treccani o su altri siti autorevoli è proprio il mio uso di
"l'acqua" in luogo di "dell'acqua" quindi ora capisco la vostra difficoltà nell'intendere questo uso.

Questo forse si spiega per quanto detto prima. Dato che il mio orecchio si rifiuta di sentire un vuoto in questa frase,
"Vuoi acqua?" tendo a riempiere questo vuoto con L', LA, IL, LO con intenzione partitiva da parte mia.

Non so se c'entra la mia appartenenza geografica, sono del Nord, area milanese, e qui si tende (scorrettamente) a mettere gli articoli determinativi ovunque  ( il Massimo, la Francesca...).

In ogni caso sarebbe interessante sentire un parere d'uso di un campione un po' più vasto di 3 persone.
Se trovate altre fonti che integrino questa ricerca vi prego di citarle.
Volevo abbandonare questo argomento ma ho finito per appassionarmici.
Grazie sinceramente.


----------



## bearded

sarpantra said:


> Se trovate altre fonti che integrino questa ricerca vi prego di citarle


Le cercherò, ma mi farò ancora vivo qui solo se troverò qualcosa al riguardo - anche se, secondo me, spetterebbe a te l'onere della prova!


----------



## dragonseven

sarpantra said:


> In tutta onestà ti confesso di non avere mai usato in vita mia i partitivi singolari eccetto all'età di 8 o 10 anni quando andavo alle scuole elementari.
> Questo non significa che ne ignori la correttezza o l'esistenza.


Dimmi se sbaglio, ma credo che qui tu stia parlando della preposizione articolata, ossia dell'articolo partitivo formato dall'unione dell'articolo determinativo [singolare] con la preposizione «di».


> Questa tendenza è confermata anche da Treccani e da tutti i siti che ho visitato qui in rete (minori per cui non li cito).


Quale "tendenza"? Se parli dell'omissione della preposizione articolata in luogo di partitivo, non ho nulla da eccepire; se, invece, parli dell'uso dell'articolo determinativo in luogo della suddetta preposizione articolata, ossia come partitivo, allora ti dico che sbagli; secondo me.
Anche nei collegamenti che hai riportato e ho letto, non v'è scritto che ciò si possa fare: sono inesaustivi della veridicità della tua concezione, ne concludo che fin qui non è dimostrata.


> Molti siti famosi e no*n* riportano come molto comune l'omissione del partitivo singolare (Vuoi caffè? ).
> Anch'io ho riscontrato questo uso anche se personalmente mi suona malissimo, ma è un gusto puramente personale.


Cioè, devo dedurne che frasi come, ad es., «Dare/Prendere tempo» o «Dare tregua» o «Fare contento» o «Prendere cibo/bevande», per te, "suonano malissimo"? 


> L'unica cosa di cui non ho trovato prova in Treccani o su altri siti autorevoli è proprio il mio uso di
> "l'acqua" in luogo di "dell'acqua" quindi ora capisco la vostra difficoltà nell'intendere questo uso.


 ... Non è nostra la "difficoltà". 


> Questo forse si spiega per quanto detto prima. Dato che il mio orecchio si rifiuta di sentire un vuoto in questa frase*: *"Vuoi *ø *acqua?"*, *tendo a riempiere questo *ø *(vuoto) con L', LA, IL, LO con intenzione partitiva da parte mia.


Sbagliando l'interpretazione, confondendo l'interlocutore sul concetto trasmesso nel tuo messaggio.


> Non so se c'entra la mia appartenenza geografica, sono del Nord, area milanese, ...


No, non c'entra, come puoi evincere dai nostri profili. 


> ... e qui si tende (scorrettamente) a mettere gli articoli determinativi ovunque  ( il Massimo, la Francesca...).


Ma, appunto, anche qui l'articolo mantiene la sua funzione determinante. Comunque, questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## lorenzos

"Vuoi caffè?" mi sembra poco comune, "vuoi zucchero?" invece sì, come anche "prendiamo birra?"
A mio fratello credo non direi mai "mi passi dell'acqua?" (a tavola, lo direi invece se mi stesse aiutando a fare la malta).


----------



## Olaszinhok

Boh?! Vuoi del caffè? Vuoi dello zucchero? Vuoi dell'acqua? Mi sembrano frasi del tutto normali e quotidiane. Di certo, non scomoderei il Presidente della Repubblica per usarle.


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> "Vuoi caffè?" mi sembra poco comune, "vuoi zucchero?" invece sì, come anche "prendiamo birra?" ...


Forse esagero, ma io ci vedo una certa logica. Cioè:

"Vuoi caffè?" - nel senso che "vuoi o non vuoi bere caffè", oppure quando si offre una scelta tipo "vuoi caffè o tè"
"Vuoi del caffè?" - p.e. tutti beviamo caffè, ma tu non bevi niente. Quindi  "Vuoi del caffè (anche tu)?"

"Vuoi zucchero?" - p.e. volendo chiedere a qualcuno "preferisci bere il caffè con zucchero (o senza zucchero)"
"Vuoi dello zucchero?" - p.e. chiedendo se non ti manca un po' di zucchero al tuo caffè

"Prendiamo birra?" - birra come tipo/categoria di bevanda, qundi non vino o grappa o acqua ....
"Prendiamo della birra?" - prendiamo qualche bicchiere di birra, insomma la domanda non è se birra o qualcos'altro, ma se prendiamo della birra o no.

Capisco che queste "cose" non sono del tutto univoche, comunque mi pare che qualche logica ci sia nella scelta partitivo/non partitivo (non so se mi sono espresso  abbastanza comprensibilmente). Sono curioso delle vostre opinioni autentiche .


----------



## Olaszinhok

Ora, in una frase negativa, trovo normale dire "non voglio birra, grazie"; non è la stessa cosa in una frase affermativa: "vuoi birra?", a me sembra pronunciata da una persona che sta apprendendo l'italiano da poco o non lo conosce sufficientemente bene. Considerazioni personali, nate dall'italiano che parlo io e che sento parlare. Sono certo che vi saranno smentite. 
Tutt'al più, fornendo più contesto, troverei accettabile dire: "vuoi birra, vino o coca cola?"


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Olaszinho  Solo per capirci bene: io ho cercato di trovare qualche logica, non contraddire a voi madrelingua  ...

Domanda: le seguenti frasi, suonano male (innatuarali/non idiomatiche) ad un madrelingua italiano:
Preferisci birra o vino?
Vuoi caffè o tè?



Olaszinhok said:


> ... Sono certo che vi saranno smentite.


Sono curioso delle eventuali risposte  ...


----------



## Olaszinhok

Francis, ho precisato nel mio precedente messaggio. Le frasi che hai aggiunto ora mi suonano perfette. 
Come ti sarai accorto, non c'è  mai accordo fra i madrelingua quasi su nulla, non solo nel forum italiano.
Per quanto riguarda la logica, talvolta è impossibile trovarla, in tutte le lingue. Opinione ancora del tutto personale.
D'altra parte, l'uso del partitivo prevede delle regole ben precise:
L'articolo partitivo in Italiano | Learn Italian Daily


----------



## francisgranada

Olaszinhok said:


> Francis, ho precisato nel mio precedente messaggio. Le frasi che hai aggiunto ora mi suonano perfette.


Scusa, non ho visto la parte che hai aggiunto.


> Come ti sarai accorto, non c'è  mai accordo fra i madrelingua quasi su nulla ...


Sì, ma mi pare che la situazione non sia così tanto tragica  ... Voglio dire che oltre le cose di cui non c'è accordo, mi pare che ci sia un sacco di cose di cui i madrelingua vanno perfettamente d'accordo ... 





> Per quanto riguarda la logica, talvolta è impossibile trovarla, in tutte le lingue ...


Sì, ovviamente. Comunque la impossibilità o la nostra incapacità di trovarla, non necessariamente significa la totale mancanza della logica ...


----------



## Olaszinhok

francisgranada said:


> Sì, ovviamente. Comunque la impossibilità o la nostra incapacità di trovarla, non necessariamente significa la totale mancaza della logica ...



In effetti, nel caso in questione c'è: basta vedere le regole sull'uso dell'articolo partitivo.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> non c'è mai accordo fra i madrelingua quasi su nulla


Io però sono d'accordo sul contenuto dei tuoi messaggi #21 e 23 !


----------



## dragonseven

Olaszinhok said:


> Ora, in una frase negativa, trovo normale dire "non voglio birra, grazie"; non è la stessa cosa in una frase affermativa: "vuoi birra?", a me sembra pronunciata da una persona che sta apprendendo l'italiano da poco o non lo conosce sufficientemente bene. Considerazioni personali, nate dall'italiano che parlo io e che sento parlare. Sono certo che vi saranno smentite.


Mmm..., sono d'accordo, però a me pare che ti sia smentito da solo  :


Olaszinhok said:


> D'altra parte, l'uso del partitivo prevede delle regole ben precise:
> L'articolo partitivo in Italiano | Learn Italian Daily


Ove sta scritto (sottolineatura mia):
"Infine, potete scegliere se usare o no l’articolo partitivo in questi casi:


Quando il nome a cui si riferisce è un soggetto che segue un verbo
Sono rimasti solo (dei) gelati al limone
Quando il nome a cui si riferisce è un complemento oggetto:
Guarda (dei) documentari tutto il giorno
Ho prestato (dei) dischi a molte persone".


----------



## bearded

Ciao, dragon
Effettivamente la regola è quella. Osservo però che gli esempi citati (gelati/documentari/dischi) sono tutti al plurale e contabili. La birra invece (salvo riferimenti a bottiglie, lattine...) è al singolare e non contabile. Sarebbe quindi interessante un esempio con un oggetto non contabile. Comunque io, se entro in un bar con un amico, davvero non gli chiedo ''vuoi birra?'' (e tanto meno ''prendiamo birra?'').  D'accordo con Olaszinhok: sembra un po' una domanda di una badante ucraina che non usa gli articoli nella sua lingua slava.  Allora se la regola è ''potete scegliere se usare o no l'articolo partitivo'', a me sembra che questo sia un caso in cui va usato.


----------



## Olaszinhok

dragonseven said:


> Quando il nome a cui si riferisce è un complemento oggetto:
> Guarda (dei) documentari tutto il giorno
> Ho prestato (dei) dischi a molte persone".



Ebbene sì, avevo letto quell'ultima parte e vi avevo pure riflettuto. Fatto sta, che l'uso del partitivo riguarda, al 90%, casi in cui il verbo è seguito da un complemento oggetto, tanto vale dire che il suo uso è opzionale e personalmente non sono totalmente d'accordo! Comunque c'è caso e caso, e gli esempi riportati nell'articolo citato sono tutti al plurale, dove quel  "dei" equivale,  più che a un vero e proprio articolo partitivo, al plurale dell'articolo indeterminativo; al loro posto si potrebbe impiegare benissimo alcuni o niente, visto che  il "vero"  plurale di un, uno, una, un', in italiano non esiste, a differenza di altre lingue, vedi spagnolo e portoghese.
Ripeto però che, gli esempî da me riportati: "vuoi birra?" "vuoi pane?", a me suonano, non voglio usare il termine scorretto, un po' "primitivi".
Se li sentissi pronunciare da uno straniero, soprattutto di origine slava, con un accento marcato, direi subito: " si sente proprio che non ha ancora imparato ad usare gli articoli".
Considerazioni ancora molto personali.

Bearded, abbiamo scritto le stesse cose!!!! Mio Dio, come siamo in sintonia...


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Bearded,
sarà che nel quotidiano io tenda alla semplificazione e brevità, tuttavia nel tuo caso di ingresso al bar potrei chiederti se ti sta bene una determinata consumazione con una semplice parola, poiché è sottinteso «prendiamo del/della...»:
«Birra?» o «Caffè?» o «Tè?» ecc.


Modifica: @Olaszinhok: Un saluto anche a te che nel frattempo sei intervenuto.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok,
Se un'opinione non è isolata, ma comune a più persone, allora forse è probabile che sia giusta.



dragonseven said:


> Ciao Bearded,
> sarà che nel quotidiano io tenda alla semplificazione e brevità, tuttavia nel tuo caso di ingresso al bar potrei chiederti se ti sta bene una determinata consumazione con una semplice parola, poiché è sottinteso «prendiamo del/della...»:
> «Birra?» o «Caffè?» o «Tè?» ecc.


Sì.  Quello che è sottinteso è corretto per definizione.


----------

